# Fridge Restoration



## Drew (3/10/14)

Just wanted to share my fridge restoration. Picked up an old rusty 'all fridge' - which is just perfect for a fermentation fridge. I can fit two vessels easily.

I thought the rust was pretty severe, but just a bit of 240 grit sandpaper, some cleaining, and 2-3 tins of white knight appliance paint had it looking good.

I'm sure I could have done an even better job - there was still some rust, and the finish isn't glossy all over - but my goal was just to freshen it up with as little time and money as possible. Still took a couple of days though!


----------



## Moad (3/10/14)

Nice job, something satisfying about polishing a turd


----------



## LiquidGold (3/10/14)

Looks like a different fridge to me, the handle placement is all different


----------



## QldKev (3/10/14)

Paint job, new seals and even got your mulching done. Good work


----------



## Drew (3/10/14)

The mulch was for my two Chinook rhizomes. Still waiting for them to break ground. ..

Yeah the handle was also new. There was none before. It does look like a different fridge! I have 'during' photos if you need more proof


----------



## sgtpinky (3/10/14)

Drew said:


> The mulch was for my two Chinook rhizomes. Still waiting for them to break ground. ..
> 
> Yeah the handle was also new. There was none before. It does look like a different fridge! I have 'during' photos if you need more proof


Looks awesome. Love the orange on the handles.

One of my six Chinooks has come up this week (in Melbourne), so they won't be far away.


----------

